

De beers diamonds cartel - alemhnan
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1982/02/have-you-ever-tried-to-sell-a-diamond/304575/?single_page=true

======
nivs
The price of diamonds has only gone up ever since they've "lost" their
monopoly in the year 2000.

